# Aboriginal Cultural Carnival 2010, Malaysia



## mylo (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi all! I've just returned from a beautiful trip to Aboriginal Cultural Carnival 2010 in Gombak, Malaysia. It was a SUPERB event filled with indigenous dance and traditional musical performances. Here are two shots taken from my trip. Thanks for looking! :hugs:

Picture 1 - Deep Concentration







An aboriginal elder from Temiar tribe playing bamboo musical instruments 
for traditional Sewang dance. If you look at the picture carefully, you'll 
notice a state of intense concentration of energy and absorption.

Picture 2 - Let's Dance






The traditional aboriginal dances were exciting and kind of hip hop in 
a way  I LOVE the music. Beautiful tunes created with simple 
musical instruments such as hollow bamboo sticks.


----------

